# General > Technical Support >  Dvd problem

## bonami

The disk drawer on my dvd player is stuck and refuses to open. When I press open there is a strange clicking sound from in side. Does anyone know what the problem might be or anyone who could sort it? It is a Panasonic dvd  video recorder model  a few years old but normally works good.

----------


## charlie

Bonami,

Have you tried the old trick of sticking a paper clip into the tiny hole in the drive tray, which should cause a manual eject?
If that doesn't work stick full model name + disc stuck into a Google search and that should provide a key sequence for a manual eject.

HTH - Charlie

----------


## bonami

Thanks Charlie but there Is no disc stuck In the machine. Drawer just wont open by the sound I think something must be broken or worn. Will try google search.

----------


## dx100uk

have you a tiny hole In the front of the tray that a straightened paper clip can be pushed Into?

dx

----------


## bonami

No had a look but cant see no hole anywhere round the drawer. Think by the type off sound that comes from It there must be something worn maybe one of the small pinion wheels. After the clicking noises It goes Into a self check mode then switches It self off.

----------


## dx100uk

if you want me to have a look at it im in wick
send me a PM

dx

----------

